# fall protection video



## مصطفى مسعد (27 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاتة 
فى حد عاوز فيديو عن الحماية من السقوط 
لو فى ناس كتير طلبت الفيديو هحملو 
شكرا


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (27 مايو 2008)

أخي مصطفى:
هدف المنتدى الأساسي هو تطوير الهندسة العربيةونبحث عن ردود نوعية وليست كمية وبالتالي عند أي معلومات لديك فلا تبخل بها علينا


----------



## sayed00 (28 مايو 2008)

هلا يادرش ايه الحكايه 

فيض بما عندك و اكيد لو كويس سوف تجد الجميع يصفق لك


----------



## مصطفى مسعد (30 مايو 2008)

*الرابط*

السلام عليكم انا حملت على الرابط ده http://www.zshare.net/download/128213047a5abd7e/

بس انا كنت عاوز اعرف ان فى استفادة بس من الردود


----------



## مصطفى مسعد (30 مايو 2008)

*accident causes*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
انا حملت الملف بتاع ال fall protection و هو فيديو ,
و ده ملف word توضيحى لأسباب الحوادث السطحية و الجذرية
بس ارجو الرد
شكراً
مشاهدة المرفق accident causes.doc


----------



## sayed00 (30 مايو 2008)

جميل المف يا درش بارك الله فيك

بس لا تهتم بموضوع الردرد و فيض بما عندك

ملف ممتاز يا مصطفى 

استمر


----------



## عكاشه (30 مايو 2008)

شكرا مصطفى على الملف
الى الامام دئماء


----------



## safetyman (31 مايو 2008)

جزاءك الله خيرا يا صديقي ونريد منك المزيد


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (31 مايو 2008)

ملف ممتاز ومفيد

نتمنى منك المزيد من المشاركات

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## مصطفى مسعد (31 مايو 2008)

*الموضوع منقول فين؟*

السلام عليكم باشمهندس غسان الموضوع اتنقل فين؟


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (31 مايو 2008)

مصطفى مسعد قال:


> السلام عليكم باشمهندس غسان الموضوع اتنقل فين؟


 
الموضوع لم ينقل أخي مصطفى:

بل دمج الموضوعين:

- المشاركة 4 : ملف الفيديو

- المشاركة 5: ملف الوورد

ليصبح موضوع متكامل الفيديو مع الشرح


----------



## أبوبدر المبدع (1 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا يالغالي


----------



## ابراهيم ابو شامه (30 يوليو 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## البرلسى على (1 أغسطس 2008)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## محمد فريد فتحي (1 أغسطس 2008)

مصطفى مسعد قال:


> السلام عليكم انا حملت على الرابط ده http://www.zshare.net/download/128213047a5abd7e/
> 
> بس انا كنت عاوز اعرف ان فى استفادة بس من الردود


أي حاجة على ال زد شاير لا تعمل مطلقا
وشكرا
ولكن الشيء الغريب إن هذا الرابط هو الأول الذي يتم التحميل منه فعلا


----------



## mohamedgad (12 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## fraidi (20 فبراير 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

مشكوررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ماهر عيون (28 فبراير 2009)

انت بخيل واللا يامهندسنا الجميل مصطفى
يعنى انت لازم تقبض الاول وعلى العموووووووووووم شكرا موضوعك جميل


----------



## مسئول السلامة (17 يونيو 2009)

موضوع ممتاز جدا جدا وارجو المزيد من الموضوعات المدعمة بالفيديو


----------



## @غروب@ (17 يونيو 2009)

الف شكر لك على المشاركة

ويا ريت يكون في افلام اكثر في السلامة

فانا ابحث عنها واحتاجها


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (17 يونيو 2009)

Merci beaucoup mes amis


----------



## صاصا الغالي (26 يونيو 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم موضوع قيم


----------



## zozo12 (6 أغسطس 2009)

good my friend i hope you to continu


----------



## fraidi (18 أغسطس 2009)

مشكوووور سوف نشاهد الفلم وندعوا لك


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (19 أغسطس 2009)

Very intresting document. thank you.


----------



## عاطف الاسكندراني (12 فبراير 2010)

الله ينور يا مصطفي مسعد بارك الله فيك


----------



## ozsiraj (13 فبراير 2010)

Barak ALLAH feekum all


----------



## عمروصلاح (13 فبراير 2010)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## انا الميكانيكي (15 فبراير 2010)

مشكور اخي على ما تعبت


----------



## !! Ahmed !! (15 فبراير 2010)

here are some videos


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NWoGi19do1E

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N59eJoYEW54

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LuiKgUzaXmY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JHTzchnKomY



good luck


----------



## aaar (16 أغسطس 2010)

من فضلك ارجو رفع الرابط مرة ثانية وجزاك الله خير


----------



## agharieb (9 أكتوبر 2010)

شكراً جزيلا لك


----------

